# SINP Pre-Application(EOI) for EE Candidates



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I need your support to confirm if Express Entry(EE) candidates can create and submit Expression of Interest(EOI) even desired NOC in not in the In-Demand occupation of Saskatchewan province.

I found that in EOI(OASIS portal) if desired NOC in not in the demand occupation, system wont proceed to next level of application and eventually cant get into EOI Pool. It seems only In-Demand occupation candidates can submit EOI as of now. Does anybody can confirm my understanding?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Express Entry is the program you must use if you want to be considered for an Invitation to Apply (ITA) to come to Canada. If you do not have an Express Entry profile, you cannot be considered to come to Canada.

You _do *not*_ need a provincial nomination in order to enter the Express Entry pool. Nomination programs are handled at the provincial level (i.e. the federal government of Canada does not make the rules for any provincial nomination programs). Having a provincial nomination is not a requirement to get an ITA, as the provincial and territorial governments do not run the Express Entry program, only the Immigration Minister operates the EE program.

So, to answer your question, no, you don't need to have an occupation that is in demand in Saskatchewan (or any other province or territory) in order to enter the Express Entry pool.


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Express Entry is the program you must use if you want to be considered for an Invitation to Apply (ITA) to come to Canada. If you do not have an Express Entry profile, you cannot be considered to come to Canada.
> 
> You _do *not*_ need a provincial nomination in order to enter the Express Entry pool. Nomination programs are handled at the provincial level (i.e. the federal government of Canada does not make the rules for any provincial nomination programs). Having a provincial nomination is not a requirement to get an ITA, as the provincial and territorial governments do not run the Express Entry program, only the Immigration Minister operates the EE program.
> 
> So, to answer your question, no, you don't need to have an occupation that is in demand in Saskatchewan (or any other province or territory) in order to enter the Express Entry pool.


Appreciated your response.

My main concern is with Saskatchewan province EOI submission, where i am unable to submit EOI bcz my desired occupation is not in the demand occupation published by them.However, it is mentioned on the Saskatchewan website that both EE and In-Demand occupation candidates can submit EOI(Through OASIS portal). Can you confirm?


----------

